# For all the anti-rollkur people...



## kerilli (25 August 2012)

Polo shirts and hoodies with the anti-rollkur slogan or logo are now available here:

http://www.inter-equine.com/say-no-to-rollkur.html

I hope I'll be forgiven this post as this campaign is so worthwhile, these sales are NOT FOR PROFIT, and in fact £2 from the sale of every top goes to a very deserving charity, Equine Market Watch.


----------



## Vixxy (25 August 2012)

Come on ladies and gents, worth while cause getting the 'Turn Your Back On Riders That Rollkur' message out there and supporting registered charity Equine Market Watch UK! Loads of styles and colours to suit every budget so open to all  NON PROFIT CLOTHING RANGE. Get the message out there! http://www.inter-equine.com/say-no-to-rollkur.html


----------



## Mondy (27 August 2012)

Great! 

My only point of criticism is that the hindlegs step so well under the horse in the sketch - something rollkur makes impossible. ;-)

But, of course, I have ordered enough for the family.


----------



## ElphabaFae (29 August 2012)

I got myself a hoodie


----------



## Trifein (29 August 2012)

I will definitely be buying a Polo once I have some money.
Fab stuff


----------

